# Photo of Month - August



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now carpeting entries into the August photo of the month!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on guys lets see some entries!


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sylvie and Goldie decided to pose for me!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My bantam pair, my little white chick, a cute pullet, and a australorp hen!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> We are now carpeting entries into the August photo of the month!


From left to right:
Benedict and Sofie (who was later renamed Sam when she developed a crow) the Silkies
Nugget the golden laced polish
Dumpling the mottled Cochin bantam
Scrambled the buff orpington


----------



## micochsl (Jun 30, 2013)

The girls got a new feeder!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

My first double yolk!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

You have to press on the previous photo and go forward to see it? :?


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Here are my ladies! My first chicks, 16 weeks & thriving!! Can't wait 4 fresh eggs!!


----------



## ckcin4 (Aug 3, 2013)

ozzyodog said:


> Here are my ladies! My first chicks, 16 weeks & thriving!! Can't wait 4 fresh eggs!!


They are beautiful!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Running home for a snack


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok a few more lol


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

New babies


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

From left to right
Charlie (hen) Meanie, Mini-Me and BJ (Bumbles Junior) with their chicks.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

One more, Both of these chicks had a rough start in life but are doing well and getting big!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Me: What are you doing?!

Her: I'm Snow White and I'm doing my chores!

I think she has her princesses mixed up, but she scooped all the poop in the coop!


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is one of our spoiled turkey poults. It loves to be held!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My big girls eating eggs from our ladies for the first time ever!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi mommy!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

2 rain, if you put our hens and chicks together, we got ourselves Twins!









Black Lady with her chick!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> 2 rain, if you put our hens and chicks together, we got ourselves Twins!
> 
> Black Lady with her chick!


Ha awesome! What kind is yours?


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerel. 7.5 months old.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Whoah, you brought something yummy?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Misty mountain tops








Sunsets


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

2rain, she is a Black Jersey Giant. Wasn't her egg that hatched. The chick will probably be some sort of mixed breed.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> 2rain, she is a Black Jersey Giant. Wasn't her egg that hatched. The chick will probably be some sort of mixed breed.


Mines a ausolorp and the baby is a silkie americauna


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is rex


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya cockerel. 7.5 months old.


He is so beautiful!


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

My hens enjoying being apart of my daughters 1st birthday cake smash shoot


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Mel, those are awesome pictures!
Love it!!!!


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Mel, those are awesome pictures!
> Love it!!!!


Thank you! I took so many so hard to pick from them all lol!


----------



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

*pic*

Ruby hitch'n a ride on Nosy Nelly's back!!


----------



## susanakins (Aug 12, 2013)

Olandsk Dwarf Cockerel


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Susan! That's a gorgeous bird! I want one!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya cockerel. 7.5 months old.


Wow, what a beautiful bird!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerel.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Trying new recipes with eggs. I've only gotten two eggs so far from my girls so these are not their eggs yet. Patiently waiting! I even bought another bakers dozen of eggs to spur them on. Ha

























And then a few of my son with the chickens and the first egg.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh the two eggs in the bowl were the eggs from our girls.


----------



## bethj (Aug 13, 2013)

*for the photo contest...*

first pic: 3 of our 5 chicks - 6 weeks old... they LOVE this rocking chair!

second pic: one of our golden-laced wyandottes - has ALWAYS been a photo "hog" ever since she was a baby!


----------



## bethj (Aug 13, 2013)

that is a really beautiful chicken


----------



## Alissia (Aug 13, 2013)

Madie on the porch 2 year old Amerucana


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Sharing our love of chickens with my cousins. She was a natural:









Our Buff Orpington Roo:


----------



## julirabe (Aug 13, 2013)

I get many double yolks from my big girls, but this is my first-ever triple yolk!


----------



## julirabe (Aug 13, 2013)

I rescued Olivia from a farm where she and one other hen, Lucy, who I also have, we're being let's just say overused by five roosters. Missing toes, swollen eyes, plucked out feathers, yet I think Olivia still sees beautiful.


----------



## julirabe (Aug 13, 2013)

My big girls...


----------



## julirabe (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucy and Olivia in the garden. Such sweeties!


----------



## julirabe (Aug 13, 2013)

The Littles in the garden.


----------



## NigelB (Mar 5, 2013)

A nervous first go.... Hi Everybody.

Here's the kind of stand-off you really don't want between a young chick and a hunting dog.


Poor Dog.... Robbed of her last crumbs again........


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

NigelB said:


> A nervous first go.... Hi Everybody.
> 
> Here's the kind of stand-off you really don't want between a young chick and a hunting dog.)


What type of dog is that? Here is my German shorthaired pointer. Easton, I rescued him earlier in the summer, he loves life out of the system.









But with a view like this, who could blame him.


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Here are some of my girls!!!


----------



## NigelB (Mar 5, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> What type of dog is that? Here is my German shorthaired pointer. Easton, I rescued him earlier in the summer, he loves life out of the system.


And what a lovely-looking chap he is too! And well done you for rescuing a life!

Ours, named K.T. (Another story) is a Whippet-based Lurcher. A rabbit-hunting dog by design, a beautiful and loving family member by nature.

She's a rescue too. She came as a small pup with a huge bite-hole to the top of her head and an absolute fear of everything. The friend who brought her said she simply wouldn't have survived where she was.

Now, I only have to stretch out an arm and her head is in the palm of my hand, asking for nothing more than approval. She's my shadow, my forever friend.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Angil, I have chickens just like yours! Were you at my farm?!


----------



## bradleyj (Aug 9, 2013)

One of my vorwork cockerals


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got my eye on you


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Two mommas raising a brood together. PB Blue Orp and Black Orp mommas. PB chicks of different breeds.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

hillbilly61 said:


> This is rex


He is adorable.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Home sweet home









Silver plume historic mining district. Last of the great living ghost towns of Colorado.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Home sweet home
> 
> Silver plume historic mining district. Last of the great living ghost towns of Colorado.


Lol, I thought your pics looked "Colorado-ish" - I am your neighbor to the north. . Great dog pics, by the way. Love to rescue animals. Here's my Brodie - only had him 3 years and lost him to cancer in May. Best dog I ever had.


----------



## kimmersb (Feb 10, 2013)

My girls and their couch!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

bradleyj said:


> One of my vorwork cockerals


He looks awesome!


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Here is one of Lucy, an Ameraucana bantam pullet. 

And our chatty chicken, Penny.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

julirabe said:


> I get many double yolks from my big girls, but this is my first-ever triple yolk!


Impressive!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Strike a pose! Lol.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

*A few of my kids.*

Rooster Cogburn "Roo" (I know, not very original) my gold-laced wyandotte cockerel.
Lucy, my Ameraucana bantam pullet.
Penny, my NHR pullet.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Great day to relax in the hammock!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Strike a pose! Lol.


What breed is she? She's beautiful!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> What breed is she? She's beautiful!


Thanks! She's an EE. She's one of those chickens who just comes right up to you and talks softly to you right in your face, lol. Hopped up onto the hammock with me once too, and even flew up onto my shoulder one time! I have to say, she's my favorite!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Gretchen, my Maran Amerucauna making crazy faces haha!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Kords-Coop said:


> Gretchen, my Maran Amerucauna making crazy faces haha!


Maran Ameraucana??

An Olive Egger you mean?


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Maran Ameraucana??
> 
> An Olive Egger you mean?


Whatever you want to call her. I'm not getting technical here, I'm just calling her what I was told when I bought her.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Kords-Coop said:


> Whatever you want to call her. I'm not getting technical here, I'm just calling her what I was told when I bought her.


Huh odd. I wasn't picking on you just curious if you were referring to color or mix.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I am just over the mountain from you!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Lol, I thought your pics looked "Colorado-ish" - I am your neighbor to the north. . Great dog pics, by the way. Love to rescue animals. Here's my Brodie - only had him 3 years and lost him to cancer in May. Best dog I ever had.


Chippets, so sorry about your Brodie pup, so hard to lose a best friend. Are you in Colorado too?


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> Chippets, so sorry about your Brodie pup, so hard to lose a best friend. Are you in Colorado too?


Thanks, puppidoodle (love that name!). I'm almost in Colorado, lol. I live in Cheyenne. I'm in the Ft Collins/Loveland area almost every week.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I had to post this pic of Annie. She is one of my oldest Turken girls and is the top hen here.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL!!! That's a GREAT pic!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Some chicken pics


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

EV, love your Polish! Glad to see you back! Your coop is cute!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Two of my eleven pekins being adorable! Lol!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Our khaki campbell pair!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoops, sorry for the blurry picture!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

Our 3 boys with their 3 girls.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

poultrylover99 said:


> Two of my eleven pekins being adorable! Lol!


Love the Pekins!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Love the Pekins!


Thanks!!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

B4M love it!


----------



## SeramaMama (Aug 27, 2013)

This is my young cockrel, Buttercup.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

SeramaMama said:


> This is my young cockrel, Buttercup.


Man I want one of those! How cute!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya cockerel. 7.5 months old.


That is one gorgeous bird.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

adorson said:


> I had to post this pic of Annie. She is one of my oldest Turken girls and is the top hen here.


Looks like something from another planet, like maybe in an Avatar movie.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

SeramaMama said:


> This is my young cockrel, Buttercup.
> 
> View attachment 11902


Oh my gosh is he ever cute!!!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

SeramaMama said:


> This is my young cockrel, Buttercup.


Awww! How cute!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Photo shoot time with a couple of my girls! These two love each other!


----------



## MtnLioness (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's a few


----------



## applejackacres (Apr 1, 2013)

The 3 chickenheadz!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Last minute entry!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Hippie Chick & Lacy saying nite nite from the highest roost.


----------



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

*pom*

Ashes and Oreo taking a stroll


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

What are you doing?


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Last minute entry!


What a great pic!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> What a great pic!


Thank you  they love their girls! (It goes both ways!!)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya cockerel. 7.5 months old.


Troyer wins it with this pic!










Congrats, I will be in touch shortly.


----------

